# gracing love



## Accurate

¡Hola a todos!

Todavía no termino con los manuales sobre el matrimonio y ahora tengo una nueva pregunta.


Título del capítulo:  Gracing marriage 

Traducción:  Amor con gracia, Amor que otorga gracia, Amor comprensivo... y la lista puede continuar.


El capítulo se trata de una relación matrimonial donde uno extiende "gracia" hacia los errores/faltas/defectos del otro.  Las palabras "tolerar" y "perdonar" se vuelven muy fuertes y extremadamente generales para el contexto del documento.  La gracia, en este caso, habla de "tolerar" hasta cierto nivel de "defectos/faltas o errores".  Por ejemplo:  tolera un estilo diferente de vestir, tolera una falta de educación, etc., pero no tolera engaño, addicciones, abuso, etc.  

Parte del párrafo que abre el capitulo (lo cual también es un reto) es lo siguiente:  
Do you remember when you first met, and the feelings of attraction surged through your body? You thought your spouse was perfect, and you extended grace with ease. It is easy to forgive when the love drugs are flowing.

Aquí, mi intento para el párrafo anterior: ¿Recuerda la primera vez que se encontraron y los sentimientos de atracción surgieron en su cuerpo? Usted pensó que su cónyuge era perfecto, y le fue fácil
ignorar los defectos. Es fácil perdonar cuando las drogas del amor están fluyendo. 

¿Ideas, sugerencias o comentarios?


----------



## matthews028

Para "Gracing marriage" casi me parece mejor "Un matrimonio de gracia".

"le fue fácil ignorar los defectos" - no me gusta "ignorar" aquí, no creo que lleve el mismo sentido que la versión original. Sugiero (a lo mejor) "y le era fácil disculpar las molestías" o algo parecidito (Usted, como nativo, sabrá mejor traducirlo al español). Además Ud. sabe si el capítulo se trata de defectos en el carácter (el cónyuge es perezoso, tacaño, borracho, feo, etc.), en tal caso quizás tendría Ud la razón, o si se trata más de errores normales de portarse mal (ella olvidó la hora de una cita, él no recordó so cumpleaños, etc.), y en tal caso creo que "perdonar" o "disculpar" serían las mejores opciones.

Saludos y suerte


----------



## xpell

matthews028 said:


> Para "Gracing marriage" casi me parece mejor "Un matrimonio de gracia".


 This sounds to me as "a funny (not very serious) marriage." 

The problem is that the Spanish word "gracia" has lost some of its old meanings (at least here in Spain), which "grace" mostly keeps in English. That specific meaning of "gracia" is now used only in the formulaic religious expression "la gracia de Dios." Other than that, something with "gracia" is something funny or cute or with flair or charm and I can't think of any other commonly used meaning. Specifically, "gracia" as "mercy" or "understanding" or the like is not longer used in common Spanish but for that religious set phrase. So I can't really imagine a straightforward translation for this English sentence.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Gracing marriage = matrimonio *en* gracia; lo entendería en primer lugar como la fase inicial del matrimonio en que todo es perfecto, pero por extensión, cualquier matrimonio bien avenido (también te podría servir), independientemente de los años que lleven casados.


----------



## xpell

Jaime Bien said:


> Gracing marriage = matrimonio en gracia; lo entendería en primer lugar como la fase inicial del matrimonio en que todo es perfecto


 Yo, al menos, eso de "matrimonio en gracia" no lo entendería, o me sonaría rarísimo.  De hecho, me saldría hacer un chiste al respecto, del tipo de "y el matrimonio en serio, ¿para cuándo?"


----------



## Jaime Bien

A mí no me suena tan mal. No lo asocio a algo religioso. Es parecido a cuando dices que fulanito o algo te cae o no te cae en gracia. Si están en gracia es que se llevan bien. Pero está la otra opción: matrimonio bien avenido.


----------



## xpell

Jaime Bien said:


> A mí no me suena tan mal. No lo asocio a algo religioso. Es parecido a cuando dices que fulanito o algo te cae o no te cae en gracia. Si están en gracia es que se llevan bien. Pero está la otra opción: matrimonio bien avenido.


 Sí, pero cuando dices que algo o alguien te cae en gracia, es que te cae simpático, te cae bien. No estoy seguro de que sea el significado que busca el amigo Accurate.


----------



## k-in-sc

Just from the fact that it talks about "grace," it sounds like this book is religious. A secular book would have used another word. So can you not say "otorgar gracia" for "extend grace," in the context of a Christian marriage, without danger of being misunderstood?


----------



## Jaime Bien

Xpell, también está la expresión "estar en estado de gracia", que significa que uno se encuentra muy bien, que pasa por un buen momento, que todo le va bien. La expresión tiene un origen religioso, pero en esos casos no tiene nada que ver con la religión. Ése es el sentido con el que yo lo interpreto: Matrimonio en (estado de) gracia. Pero sólo era una sugerencia.


----------



## xpell

k-in-sc said:


> Just from the fact that it talks about "grace," it sounds like this book is religious. Can you not say "otorgar gracia" for "extend grace," in the context of a Christian marriage, without danger of being misunderstood?


 At the very least it sounds "foreign" to me, as in "foreign Protestant."  This is curious: when I have read tracts of Protestant missionaries here in Spain, I quite often find sentences which "just sound weird" (even if translated by Spaniards, which is sometimes the case!) This is the case with "gracia" or "salvo", for instance ("grace" and "saved".) I've sometimes thought that one of the reasons for their lack of success here is that the language in their tracts and speech "sounds weird" or funny to your average Spaniard.

I would _still_ understand what someone means if talking about a "matrimonio en gracia" for instance.  But lots of people here (specially the youth) would not. And it would invite to the joke I mentioned, along the lines of "so, when will you marry seriously?" (as opposed to "en/con gracia" as "funnily"/"amusingly") or similar. 

"Grace" as "mercy" or "understanding" or the like is no longer idiomatic in Spanish (at least here, to me...)


----------



## xpell

Jaime Bien said:


> Xpell, también está la expresión "estar en estado de gracia", que significa que uno se encuentra muy bien, que pasa por un buen momento, que todo le va bien. La expresión tiene un origen religioso, pero en esos casos no tiene nada que ver con la religión. Ése es el sentido con el que yo lo interpreto: Matrimonio en (estado de) gracia. Pero sólo era una sugerencia.


 No, si posiblemente tengas razón... Pero en serio, ¿cuánto hace que no oyes en la calle una expresión así, a menos que la diga un señor con alzacuellos o más probablemente uno esos misioneros protestantes extranjeros tan simpáticos?  Es cierto que se puede usar "estar en estado de gracia" con el significado que dices... pero yo al menos hace mucho que no lo oigo usar.  A mí, hoy en día, si alguien me habla de "estados de gracia" o cosas por el estilo, inmediatamente pienso en algo religioso salvo que el contexto deje meridianamente claro que no es así. Yo por lo menos, ¿eh? 

De hecho, si me permites la humorada un pelín soez, eso que el autor del texto original describe como el periodo de "extending grace" aquí lo llamaríamos bastante más vulgarmente "el periodo de encoñamiento" o algo parecido, ¿no crees?


----------



## Jaime Bien

Sí, si estoy de acuerdo. Hay montones de expresiones anglosajonas que ellos utilizan con normalidad y que a nosotros los latinos nos son bastante difíciles, no ya de traducir, sino de entender, más aún cuando se trata de temas religiosos. Coincido en que quizás ésa sea una de las causas por las que el protestantismo no ha prosperado por aquí (aunque en latinoamérica sí que se ha abierto más camino). Yo también prefiero mi otra opción: "Matrimonios bien avenidos", o más fácil, "Matrimonios que se llevan bien".


----------



## k-in-sc

"Extending grace" means offering your partner understanding, support, tolerance, forgiveness, etc., instead of being hard on him or her. It's not a state, it's an action, just one that comes easily during the, ahem, limerance period. But the point is that you have to keep working at it and trying to do it even after it's not so easy.


----------



## xpell

k-in-sc said:


> "Extending grace" means offering your partner understanding, support, tolerance, forgiveness, etc., instead of being hard on him or her. It's not a state, it's an action, just one that comes easily during the, ahem, limerance period. But the point is that you have to keep working at it and trying to do it even after it's not so easy.


 Yes, I personally understand it... but mostly because I understand English, so if heard in a "Spanish version", I would mentally translate it. It would still sound foreign and possibly weird and/or funny (and definitely religious.)

To express that meaning, we would say something along the lines of "mantener el cariño", "mantener el amor", "conservar la complicidad" or something like that (it would heavily depend on the exact context.) But even a Catholic priest would not use those "grace-based" expressions, just because they are no longer idiomatic (except if he wants to make a religious point... and then, lots of people will say "oh, Father, I've just remembered I have an appointment in ten minutes, so sorry, see you later!"  Younger people without a strong religious education will barely grasp what the heck the priest is talking about, if anything at all.)

If (for instance) someone tells me about "mantener la gracia" to express this, I would immediately answer "aha, gotcha, you a Protestant!")


----------



## k-in-sc

Would using Protestant language be a bad thing for a Protestant book ...?
It would help to know whether this translation is intended mainly for the Latin American market.


----------



## xpell

k-in-sc said:


> Would using Protestant language be a bad thing for a Protestant book ...?
> It would help to know whether this translation is intended mainly for the Latin American market.


 Sure it wouldn't be. But still, I'm not sure about up to which extent the "Protestant language - U.S. English version" has penetrated in Latin America together with Protestantism itself, as well as about the possible local "flavors" of such speech. I of course admit I'm totally clueless about that. 

All I can say is that in modern Castilian Spanish such a "style of speech" wouldn't work. Looks like the original poster, who seems to be from Guatemala, is having the same problem (notice how he has changed the "grace sentence" to try to make it more understandable.) I actually was thinking in how to help him to translate it without totally losing the original "shades" in the English text... but I have no idea because in my flavor of Spanish (modern Castilian) it doesn't seem to be possible.  Either s/he reformulates the whole sentence, erasing the "grace" part, or there is no way (at least, not one that I can think of.) Maybe a Latin American Protestant friend could help him better, if it's actually a Protestant book.


----------



## k-in-sc

I think she was just trying to figure out the best way to use it as a verb ...


----------



## xpell

k-in-sc said:


> I think she was just trying to figure out the best way to use it as a verb ...


 Notice how s/he is not only trying to find a verb for the title "Gracing marriage", but s/he is also reformulating the sentence "You thought your spouse was perfect, *and you extended grace with ease*" as "Usted pensó que su cónyuge era perfecto, *y le fue fácil ignorar los defectos*", erasing the "extending grace" part. This suggests to me that this grace thing is as unidiomatic or difficult to understand in Guatemalan Spanish as in modern Castilian Spanish, which sounds like a pattern.  But we'll see! 

---

(Kinda offtopic, but maybe you'll find this interesting: the first time I talked with a Protestant [Evangelical] pastor, which is not so common here in Spain -actually, it's very uncommon-, I needed the Latin "sola fide, sola gratia, sola scriptura" and what I remembered about God's grace from my -Catholic- religion classes at school to grasp what he was talking about... even if he was kindly explaining it to me in perfectly good Spanish. The modern Castilian "gracia" has lost that "grace" meaning in such a way that I needed to "reverse-engineer" the concept from Latin and my -very basic- Catholic Theology to -sorta- properly get the idea. Maybe I'm a bit dumb. 

But no, seriously, the "sólo por gracia" part just sounded to me as a vague "divine kindness" in this context. Now go imagine when they try to explain it to that huge majority of people who don't understand Latin, never read St Thomas Aquinas on grace and didn't attend religion classes at school or were uninterested... same with everything. It's just "out of the general cultural background" here, as much as if a Catholic priest tried to explain the depths of transubstantiation to the average layperson attending a Deep South Evangelical church. So for your average Spaniard, "extending grace" in their marriage will barely mean anything more than being vaguely kind to each other... if not that they must tell more jokes to be more "graciosos".  ---OK, I'm exaggerating on this last one, but you get the idea.  )


----------



## Argieman

k-in-sc said:


> "Extending grace" means offering your partner understanding, support, tolerance, forgiveness, etc., instead of being hard on him or her. It's not a state, it's an action, just one that comes easily during the, ahem, limerance period. But the point is that you have to keep working at it and trying to do it even after it's not so easy.


Forget about using the word "gracia" in that sense unless you´re a priest. The other words you used have nuances between them, and that´s what the discussion is about, I guess. 
You´re right to say that the paragraph refers to the "limerance period" (in spanish "encoñamiento", Xpell _dixit_, o -arg-"encajetamiento". Both terms refer to the pussy, weird, isn´t it?).
I don´t think the book is religious; "the feelings of attraction surged through your body" or "the drugs of love", imo, wouldn´t have been used in such a book. 

So, my attempt: " Recuerda la primera vez que se encontraron y los sentimientos de atracción surgieron en su cuerpo? Usted pensó que su cónyuge era perfecto, y le fue fácil ser comprensiva. Es fácil perdonar cuando las drogas del amor están fluyendo."

The title is more difficult to translate for me. "Matrimonio encoñado o encajetado" is not politically correct. The best options that come to my pot-filled brain is "Matrimonio enamorado" o "Matrimonio en etapa de enamoramiento"

 In arg "enamoramiento" is used as an elegant way to say "estado de calentura", somewhat different to "enamorado", that is more related to feelings ( *not* "feelings" in the sense you´re all thinking, you dirty-minded people ) but I don´t know if that word is used anywhere outside my country.


----------



## xpell

Argieman said:


> In arg"enamoramiento" is used as an elegant way to say "estado de calentura", but I don´t know if that word is used anywhere outside my country.


 Hermano argentino, "calentura" es perfecto castellano del más viejo a este lado del Charco también.


----------



## Argieman

xpell said:


> Hermano argentino, "calentura" es perfecto castellano del más viejo a este lado del Charco también.


Sí, master, pero no podés mandarlo como título del capítulo, la seriedad del libro se te va al carajo!
Yo me refería a "enamoramiento" como diferente de "enamorado", acá se usa, no sé si en tu país la palabra "enamoramiento" es usada


----------



## xpell

Argieman said:


> Sí, master, pero no podés mandarlo como título del capítulo, la seriedad del libro se te va al carajo!
> Yo me refería a "enamoramiento" como diferente de "enamorado", acá se usa, no sé si en tu país la palabra "enamoramiento" es usada


Pues "enamoramiento" en ese sentido preciso es también castellano viejísimo, pero últimamente lo usamos relativamente poco, prefiriendo alternativas algo más... explícitas.


----------



## Accurate

Hola a todos!

Un millón de gracias por tomarse el tiempo para pensar y ayudarme en este dilema.  En efecto, es un manual de origen protestante sobre el matrimonio, de ahí el lenguaje eclesiástico.  Interesante saber la percepción que tiene el uso de este vocabulario en España.  Verdaderamente, ha sido muy interesante leer sus comentarios y, además, enriquecedor.  Ciertamente, quiero traducir a un lenguaje un poco más fácil de entender (el manual ha sido escrito por una pastora evangélica, con un doctorado en sexología).  Las expresiones en inglés que ella utiliza son de uso común en este ambiente.  Vale decir que hasta son bastante claros.  Sin embargo, cuando se trata de traducirlos, el mensaje no llega igual (a veces, ni siquiera parecido).  Aparte de estar dirigido a Latinoamérica, también debo considerar que  el nivel cultural del grupo a quien va dirigido es, digamos, ligeramente inferior o quizá promedio en cuanto al tema.  Siendo un tema religioso y dirigido al grupo protestante, parecería más fácil traducir "literalmente", pero no es mi estilo.  Es cierto que el moderador del grupo debe conocer esta terminología aun en español, pero el grupo está formado por miembros de la congregación y no precisamente por el liderazgo, lo que obliga a utilizar un vocabulario más del día a día.  La idea es que ellos capten y pongan en práctica y no que reciban una cátedra de vocabulario.

Muchísimas gracias, Argieman, la opción "comprensiva" encaja muy bien en el contexto. Tanto para el título _Amor comprensivo,_ como para las funciones verbales de la palabra.  Gracias!!!


----------



## Accurate

¡Totalmente de acuerdo!  Guatemala también lo usa, es algo vulgar, pero lo he oído. (Me refiero a lo de "calentura").


----------



## Jaime Bien

Otra opción para el título: "Comprensión en el matrimonio", o, "Matrimonio y comprensión". O si te es igual que no aparezca la palabra matrimonio: "Saber comprender", "Comprender al otro".


----------



## jilar

Me sorprenden dos cosas en este hilo.
En el título anotas "gracing love", pero una vez explicas el contenido aclaras que el título original es "gracing marriage"

¿En qué quedamos?

Así mismo, no he encontrado ningún diccionario que registre "gracing" entendiéndolo, como en este contexto se entiende, como un adjetivo.
En todo caso sería "gracious"

A todo esto, Google, al buscar "gracing marriage", apenas ofrece 63 resultados, así que desconfío de que sea una expresión correcta. Se usará, no digo que no, pero creo que hay otras formas más correctas de hacerlo.
"Gracing love" ofrece algunos más resultados, casi 500. Nada comparable a la expresión "gracious love" que ofrece  casi 70.000 resultados.
Ahí

Ahora paso a la posible traducción una vez anotado lo anterior.
En el contexto religioso, eso de "por la gracia de Dios", por ejemplo, yo al menos, si tengo que explicar el significado de "gracia" con una sola palabra, usaría "perdón". O "bendición" incluso.
Si seguimos dentro de la literatura religiosa, para calificar al matrimonio, es muy común emplear "sagrado matrimonio", pero reconozco que en el texto que tenemos en frente no se ajusta demasiado al significado (aunque recuerda ese "extraño" uso de GRACING como adjetivo, quizá haya que tener en cuenta este dato)

Yo, en el texto que nos muestras, al leer "gracing marriage" pienso en un matrimonio que va bien, que ambos cónyuges se respetan, que se aman, y se perdonan entre ambos. Por lo tanto, me da la idea de ser "agradable" o "gratificante" todo ello basándose en el respeto mutuo. Si ambos se respetan es que se perdonan, perdonan ciertas faltas (leves o graves, ahí ya no entro) que el otro comete.
Agradable, gratificante, en inglés es pleasing, si miras sinónimos te encuentras que uno de ellos es GRACIOUS, el ya anotado anteriormente.

Total, simplificando, yo ante "gracing marriage" lo traduciría como "matrimonio respetuoso". O, incluso, como han anotado otros compañeros, y teniendo en cuenta el contexto religioso, "matrimonio en gracia" (que les va bien, o hacen porque les vaya bien, incluso perdonando faltas que cometa el otro)

Dicho todo esto, el final de tu texto:
 It is easy to forgive when the love drugs are flowing.

Nunca en mi vida he oído o leído eso de "las drogas del amor".
Sí en cambio el más claro y sencillo "amor".
Es fácil perdonar cuando hay amor.

No seas tan literal, porque acabas teniendo un texto que es difícil de entender, quizá en inglés estén acostumbrados a expresarlo así, pero al menos en español simplificamos bastante a ese respecto.

PD: La última respuesta de Jaime Bien, me parece otra buena opción.
El matrimonio, ambos integrantes, están *comprometidos *con el mismo. De hecho casarse es comprometerse, el matrimonio es un compromiso. Según la religión para toda la vida "que no separe el hombre lo que ha unido Dios" ... al menos para los creyentes.


----------



## Jaime Bien

_Jilar_, estoy de acuerdo con tus comentarios. Únicamente haría una aclaración en esta parte:


jilar said:


> Dicho todo esto, el final de tu texto:
> It is easy to forgive when the love drugs are flowing.
> 
> Nunca en mi vida he oído o leído eso de "las drogas del amor".
> Sí en cambio el más claro y sencillo "amor".
> Es fácil perdonar cuando hay amor.
> 
> No seas tan literal, porque acabas teniendo un texto que es difícil de entender, quizá en inglés estén acostumbrados a expresarlo así, pero al menos en español simplificamos bastante a ese respecto.



Tu traducción es mucho más natural, pero ahí "drogas del amor" significa "etapa de enamoramiento inicial" o "de encoñamiento", como sugerían otros compañeros, no amor a secas. Así que propondría, alargándome un poco para que quede claro a qué se refiere con enamoramiento: "Es fácil perdonar en esa etapa inicial de enamoramiento, de encaprichamiento, de deseo mutuo".


----------



## k-in-sc

Gracing: giving grace to, that which gives grace. An action, not a state.
Perfectly clear and acceptable. Not the same as "gracious" in either its secular or religious meaning.

Love drugs: hormones associated with the early stages of romantic love.
The whole point of this is that some aspects of a relationship get harder once you pass the early stages, and that's when you have to start making a conscious effort. It's not a matter of whether love exists or not.


----------



## Accurate

Jaime Bien said:


> Otra opción para el título: "Comprensión en el matrimonio", o, "Matrimonio y comprensión". O si te es igual que no aparezca la palabra matrimonio: "Saber comprender", "Comprender al otro".



Gracias, Jaime Bien, creo que la idea de cambiar el adjetivo por un sustantivo es una excelente opción.  Comunica con mayor claridad el título y coloca al lector en posición de comprender lo que viene a continuación.


----------



## Accurate

jilar said:


> Me sorprenden dos cosas en este hilo.
> En el título anotas "gracing love", pero una vez explicas el contenido aclaras que el título original es "gracing marriage"
> 
> ¿En qué quedamos?
> 
> Así mismo, no he encontrado ningún diccionario que registre "gracing" entendiéndolo, como en este contexto se entiende, como un adjetivo.
> En todo caso sería "gracious"
> 
> A todo esto, Google, al buscar "gracing marriage", apenas ofrece 63 resultados, así que desconfío de que sea una expresión correcta. Se usará, no digo que no, pero creo que hay otras formas más correctas de hacerlo.
> "Gracing love" ofrece algunos más resultados, casi 500. Nada comparable a la expresión "gracious love" que ofrece  casi 70.000 resultados.
> Ahí
> 
> Ahora paso a la posible traducción una vez anotado lo anterior.
> En el contexto religioso, eso de "por la gracia de Dios", por ejemplo, yo al menos, si tengo que explicar el significado de "gracia" con una sola palabra, usaría "perdón". O "bendición" incluso.
> Si seguimos dentro de la literatura religiosa, para calificar al matrimonio, es muy común emplear "sagrado matrimonio", pero reconozco que en el texto que tenemos en frente no se ajusta demasiado al significado (aunque recuerda ese "extraño" uso de GRACING como adjetivo, quizá haya que tener en cuenta este dato)
> 
> Yo, en el texto que nos muestras, al leer "gracing marriage" pienso en un matrimonio que va bien, que ambos cónyuges se respetan, que se aman, y se perdonan entre ambos. Por lo tanto, me da la idea de ser "agradable" o "gratificante" todo ello basándose en el respeto mutuo. Si ambos se respetan es que se perdonan, perdonan ciertas faltas (leves o graves, ahí ya no entro) que el otro comete.
> Agradable, gratificante, en inglés es pleasing, si miras sinónimos te encuentras que uno de ellos es GRACIOUS, el ya anotado anteriormente.
> 
> Total, simplificando, yo ante "gracing marriage" lo traduciría como "matrimonio respetuoso". O, incluso, como han anotado otros compañeros, y teniendo en cuenta el contexto religioso, "matrimonio en gracia" (que les va bien, o hacen porque les vaya bien, incluso perdonando faltas que cometa el otro)
> 
> Dicho todo esto, el final de tu texto:
> It is easy to forgive when the love drugs are flowing.
> 
> Nunca en mi vida he oído o leído eso de "las drogas del amor".
> Sí en cambio el más claro y sencillo "amor".
> Es fácil perdonar cuando hay amor.
> 
> No seas tan literal, porque acabas teniendo un texto que es difícil de entender, quizá en inglés estén acostumbrados a expresarlo así, pero al menos en español simplificamos bastante a ese respecto.
> 
> PD: La última respuesta de Jaime Bien, me parece otra buena opción.
> El matrimonio, ambos integrantes, están *comprometidos *con el mismo. De hecho casarse es comprometerse, el matrimonio es un compromiso. Según la religión para toda la vida "que no separe el hombre lo que ha unido Dios" ... al menos para los creyentes.



Lamento haber provocado una confusión.  El título del capítulo es Gracing Love.  Sí, está dentro de un manual para mejorar la relación matrimonial.

Gracing no significa lo mismo que gracious.  Lo que trata de comunicar es que de lo que se va a hablar en el texto del capítulo es sobre un amor que otorga "gracia" es decir, un perdón no merecido.  Aunque aplicado al ejercicio humano no es tan fuerte como cuando es la Deidad quien lo otorga.  El mensaje va más encaminado a pasar por alto las pequeñeces y concentrarse en lo que realmente importa. Es por eso que "tolerancia" o "perdón" no encajan.


----------



## Accurate

k-in-sc said:


> Gracing: giving grace to, that which gives grace. An action, not a state.
> Perfectly clear and acceptable. Not the same as "gracious" in either its secular or religious meaning.
> 
> Love drugs: hormones associated with the early stages of romantic love.
> The whole point of this is that some aspects of a relationship get harder once you pass the early stages, and that's when you have to start making a conscious effort. It's not a matter of whether love exists or not.



Perfect!  That is exactly what it is!  Thank you


----------



## Argieman

k-in-sc said:


> Gracing: giving grace to, that which gives grace. An action, not a state.
> Perfectly clear and acceptable. Not the same as "gracious" in either its secular or religious meaning.
> 
> Love drugs: hormones associated with the early stages of romantic love.
> The whole point of this is that some aspects of a relationship get harder once you pass the early stages, and that's when you have to start making a conscious effort. It's not a matter of whether love exists or not.


"Gracing marriage", as I learnt throughout the whole thread (very interesting to me), is that early stage when the couple is still hot (encoñamiento) and they have sex 3 times a day, at least. 
Of course, to keep pace with this is unusual. Blood levels of these hormones slowly fall.  So I agree with you, feelings change, both start to really _know _each other, realizing that there are some characteristics of his/her husband/wife that s/he don´t like. It´s then when an effort necessary. If they are able to have smart and sincere dialogues between them, and love (I mean _real love_, not lust) still exists, the marriage will last long. 
If dialogue is not possible (they communicate throwing shouts, glasses, babies, dishes, frozen chickens, grandmothers, flowerpots, delivery boys, pets, etc to each other) or love died: game over


----------



## Argieman

Accurate said:


> Muchísimas gracias, Argieman, la opción "comprensiva" encaja muy bien en el contexto. Tanto para el título _Amor comprensivo,_ como para las funciones verbales de la palabra.  Gracias!!!


Me alegro de haberte sido útil...  aunque no me parece que en el título encaje bien. 



Accurate said:


> (el manual ha sido escrito por una pastora evangélica, con un doctorado en sexología).


¿¿¿???   ¿Como se utiliza el evangelio para enseñar sexología?


----------



## k-in-sc

Argieman said:


> "Gracing marriage", as I learnt throughout the whole thread (very interesting to me), is that early stage when the couple is still hot (encoñamiento) and they have sex 3 times a day, at least.
> Of course, to keep pace with this is unusual. Blood levels of these hormones slowly fall.  So I agree with you, feelings change, both start to really _know _each other, realizing that there are some characteristics of his/her husband/wife that s/he don´t like. It´s then when an effort necessary. If they are able to have smart and sincere dialogues between them, and love (I mean _real love_, not lust) still exists, the marriage will last long.
> If dialogue is not possible (they communicate throwing shouts, glasses, babies, dishes, frozen chickens, grandmothers, flowerpots, delivery boys, pets, etc to each other) or love died: game over


"Gracing marriage" is marriage where the partners extend grace to each other. Nothing to do with infatuation.


----------



## Accurate

Argieman said:


> "Gracing marriage", as I learnt throughout the whole thread (very interesting to me), is that early stage when the couple is still hot (encoñamiento) and they have sex 3 times a day, at least.
> Of course, to keep pace with this is unusual. Blood levels of these hormones slowly fall.  So I agree with you, feelings change, both start to really _know _each other, realizing that there are some characteristics of his/her husband/wife that s/he don´t like. It´s then when an effort necessary. If they are able to have smart and sincere dialogues between them, and love (I mean _real love_, not lust) still exists, the marriage will last long.
> If dialogue is not possible (they communicate throwing shouts, glasses, babies, dishes, frozen chickens, grandmothers, flowerpots, delivery boys, pets, etc to each other) or love died: game over



Very close.  Here is a list of what that means, (this is how I understand it, and am figuring out how to write it):

1.  Gracing love: que da/otorga gracia (perdón, comprensión, tolerancia--dentro de ciertos límites)
2.  Why are we talking about "love drugs":  when the couple first got married, they were in love, under the influence of hormones and enthusiasm.  That "chemical" effect helped them to "overlook" some differences, problems, mistakes, etc. (light ones).
3.  Now, after some years of marriage, those differences are becoming a heavy load and a barrier among them.  They are still small, though, and what the author wants is to invite them to look at those differences from the right perspective.  Let's say you where late to a date with you spouse and s/he makes a drama out of that and ruins your night.  Wouldn't it be better if s/he accepts your apology and get over it, and enjoy the date with you?  That is gracing love.
4.The proposal this manual is presenting is about "game on" and not "game over".  Gracing love also takes care of the power fights.

I agree with you, this has been a really interesting thread.


----------



## Accurate

Argieman said:


> Me alegro de haberte sido útil...  aunque no me parece que en el título encaje bien.
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo, lo cambié por _Amor y comprensión _¿te parece mejor?
> 
> ¿¿¿???   ¿Como se utiliza el evangelio para enseñar sexología?


Es muuuuuy interesante.  Este curso es de ocho semanas.  Pero para responder, voy a citar a C.S. Lewis "_Physical pleasure is God's idea, not the devil's. We were created as sexual beings with sexual desire._"  Me imagino que te sorprendería saber que en la Biblia, tener relaciones sexuales--*dentro del matrimonio*--es un *mandato divino*.


----------



## Accurate

k-in-sc said:


> "Gracing marriage" is marriage where the partners extend grace to each other. Nothing to do with infatuation.



Ditto


----------



## Argieman

Accurate said:


> Very close.  Here is a list of what that means, (this is how I understand it, and am figuring out how to write it):
> 
> 1.  Gracing love: que da/otorga gracia (perdón, comprensión, tolerancia--dentro de ciertos límites)
> 2.  Why are we talking about "love drugs":  when the couple first got married, they were in love, under the influence of hormones and enthusiasm.  That "chemical" effect helped them to "overlook" some differences, problems, mistakes, etc. (light ones).
> 3.  Now, after some years of marriage, those differences are becoming a heavy load and a barrier among them.  They are still small, though, and what the author wants is to invite them to look at those differences from the right perspective.  Let's say you where late to a date with you spouse and s/he makes a drama out of that and ruins your night.  Wouldn't it be better if s/he accepts your apology and get over it, and enjoy the date with you?  That is gracing love.
> 4.The proposal this manual is presenting is about "game on" and not "game over".  Gracing love also takes care of the power fights.
> 
> I agree with you, this has been a really interesting thread.


I´ll answer to your points, remember it´s just my opinion, for sure there are others as valid as mine. 
1.Now I know that it´s an evangelical book, "Matrinonio en gracia" seems to fit ok. 
2. Yes, you are right about the hormones effects. But any hormone´s action in your body is mediated by kinda internal drugs. For example, many activities (exercise, orgasm, etc) release "endorphines" that have the same effect as the administration of morphine. So, "love drugs" is not incorrect. Of course, the man was speaking in a metaphorical way. 
3. After the hormones fall, and s/he knows the real personality of his/her husband/wife, some characteristics appear in both of them and interaction inside the couple somewhat changes each other. One of them, or both may not like the other one´s characteristics, or may be s/he starts to dislike the interaction I mentioned before. It´s really difficult to keep love functioning after the first year or two, some are able to overcome this difficulties, some aren´t. 
I´m sure about one thing: when violence pops up, it´s game over, unless a pathological relationship begins. Usually, one of them is violent, and the other one just silently suffers it, his/her auto-esteem is crushed, and feelings of guilt fill his/her soul.
4. As I said in point 3, is not frecuent that gracing love may bear violence.
And yes, this thread became interesting, indeed.


----------



## Argieman

k-in-sc said:


> "Gracing marriage" is marriage where the partners extend grace to each other. Nothing to do with infatuation.


Mmmm...infatuation is usually the first part. Gracing love is utterly needed after that. Please, tell me if you agree.


----------



## matthews028

Argieman said:


> ¿¿¿???   ¿Como se utiliza el evangelio para enseñar sexología?



No, es que la sexología nos muestra que Dios es bueno, sabes? Quién fue el que creó el sexo?



Argieman said:


> Mmmm...infatuation is usually the first part. Gracing love is utterly needed after that. Please, tell me if you agree.



Sí, de acuerdo.


----------

